# "UI has stopped" error and other annoyances with the app



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Anyone else getting this error? It happens constantly ever since I got a new phone with Nougat 7.0 which is the latest android version. It only happens when using the Amazon Flex app never with any of my other apps. I notice it happens only when I click the start travel button. Strangely it only happens on my new phone, a Moto G5 Plus which I bought a couple months ago. It never happened on my old Lollipop phone. 

Other annoyances:
* The app doesn't remember your email so you have to type it in whenever you log in. 
* Doesn't allow you to take a screenshot of your payment screen to print out which would be useful when doing taxes. Lord knows why.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

My predected text remembers my email

As far as screen print you could take a picture with another phone


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Predicted text doesn't work with this dumb app, at least not on my phone.
The app doesn't allow you to print anything either. Taking photos of pages long payment records would be extremely tedious. You would have to take dozens of shots.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

No crashes on my S7 Edge, Verizon. Since this week's Verizon update everything is running much smoother.

App remembers my email except when I manually log out, or restart the phone.

Predictive text works fine on the Samsung keyboard -- try downloading a keyboard app? Must be a Motorola thing.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Predicted text works with everything else on my two phones but not the Flex app. I have no idea why. I'll try tweaking some settings and see what happens. They should simply program the app to memorize your email then you don't have to deal with predicted text. I also notice how it says "enter email or username" but it never accepts my username only email.


----------

